# Winter is coming soon...



## basilka (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello, comrades!
I would like to buy Craftsman 28901 for removing snow in my yard. Does anybody have real experience of this operation on Craftsman Lawn Tractor? Which additional options i must to buy? What maximum level of snow can I remove with this tractor? 
Please excuse my English.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

When properly outfitted - it should move a reasonable amount of snow - id say max about a foot or so at a time of light snow- of heavy snow about 6 " - youd want rear wheel weights, possibly chains, i do reccomend getting a plow setup that hooks to the rear hitch/chassis- ive seen pics of front axle mounted plows that have cleanly bent the front of the chassis over.

Problem with huge amounts of snow is the piles- with continuous snowfall, the original piles freeze then when going to push them back further damages the tractor.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> When properly outfitted - it should move a reasonable amount of snow - id say max about a foot or so at a time of light snow- of heavy snow about 6 " - youd want rear wheel weights, possibly chains, i do reccomend getting a plow setup that hooks to the rear hitch/chassis- ive seen pics of front axle mounted plows that have cleanly bent the front of the chassis over.
> 
> Problem with huge amounts of snow is the piles- with continuous snowfall, the original piles freeze then when going to push them back further damages the tractor.



Great advice DT...


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum basilka , I hope you get to manage your snow, I am lucky and only have dust and flies to worry about.
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to tractorform. Glad to have you on board. Bye


----------

